# Gaming mouse VS game pad



## ankushkool (Sep 24, 2008)

i just bought a laptop... and now i want to play some good games on it.
so i want to know weather sud i go for a gaming mouse (logitech mx518, rs. 1350) or a game pad (logitech, rs. 1200). i can spend at most 1300-1400. 
sud i buy the gamepad a cheap mouse??? in that case plez suggest me a cheap and good mouse.

thanks


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

Better go for a good gaming mouse and a cheaper pad....


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 24, 2008)

^yup

get that mouse & buy a cheap 150buks g-pad


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2008)

Buy a gaming mouse and ask the dealer to give a mouse pad for free


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

gamepad can't beat mouse at all...do as they are suggesting...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 24, 2008)

I hv the similar kind of mouse from I-ball and it too has 7 additional buttons at the sides and at the top of the mouse apart from the conventional 2 buttons and a roller (scroller) there is NOT much of a difference in gameplay.. Although i can configure the additional 7 buttons as per my choice..

I wud say, go in for a gamepad, coz a mouse is always a mouse and cannot recreate vibration feedback also, it will always want u to hv a mouse pad for ur gameplay.

a gamepad will be better in this, go in for a dual action game pad and u will be able to game better than using a mouse.. 
-----------------

Cheers n e-peace...

-----------

see this:

*shopping.indiatimes.com/i/f/t/-pid-1483143-ctl-20375613-cat-962883-pc-960061-&bid=&prc=&sid=&q=&#

---------------


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2008)

get a MX518 and a cheap mouse-pad.

Otherwise do as suggested above.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

+1 for Logitech MX518
It's a great looker, great performer and it costs only about a thousand......


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ 

guys,

i hv the similar kind of mouse (along wioth all those flashy buttons as mentioned in the logutec model) and believe me, there is Nothing special in that mouse, this im telling u after gaming with with a gamepad (joystick) on my PS2... 

so hv tested and felt the rhythm of both the devices, the mouse and also the ps2 joystick and i believe tat the gamepad wud be really a nice addition in the gaming dept..
as nothing can beat the feel, the vibration as well as the precise control of a gamepad/joystick wen compared to a mouse.. 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

I thought he was referring to the pad which we keep under the mouse.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Me too ^_^

BTW, iBall mouse sux. It aint the number of buttons that count but the sensor and the DPI of the mouse. Play COD4 with ur iBall mouse and then play it with a Razer Copperhead. You will easily see the difference. Even the MX518 beats the iBall mouse to death. All in all it aint the number of buttons on the mouse which is important but its build quality, polling rate and its sensor.

To the thread starter -->>
go for MX518 and buy a Chinese made gamepad for 300/- .


----------



## ankushkool (Sep 25, 2008)

the thing is that i like to play hand to hand combat games... in which the mouse dosent help much, but i also love strategy n FPS. also all CAPCOM games dont support a mouse...  there is no use buyin a cheap gamepad as they dont have the analog sticks. 

this is the gamepad i am talkin about

*www.itreviews.co.uk/graphics/normal/hardware/h683b.jpg
*techgage.com/article/logitech_rumblepad_2/

And the mouse

*dutch.ircfast.com/screenshots/29272/300x300x91f9582a9d.jpg
*www.everythingusb.com/logitech_mx518.html

its really hard to decide... do you guys still think i sud go with the mouse???


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

It depends on what you prefer more.

If you play button mashing games more then FPS or RTS then the gamepad otherwise the mouse.

I still suggest the mouse.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 25, 2008)

buy a Microsoft XBOX 360 Wired mouse for Windows for Rs 1,200 & a Logitech G518 gaming mouse or G5 Laser mouse whichever suits U. This is better then any other combination as all the new games for Windows are certified to use with XBOX 360 controller. I am myself using it & have almosst forgot to play using the keyboard & mouse. Mouse is only for FPS now.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 25, 2008)

^his budget allows only one stuff. mouse or g-pad.

get the mouse.

isnt there any cordless mouse?

i'm using logitech v220 (~ rs.950) (cordless)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ 

yup, rite...

btw, the g-pad is the gaming pad a.k.a joystick for PC and its NOT the pad that ppl use beneath their optical mouses (a.k.a mouse pad).. plz 

(sum ppl) had this confusion like beta and Kpower


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

^^Ya lol......

@s18000RPM
hi d00d ......actually there is a good wireless mouse called the Logitech G7... costs around 2k-2.5k I think. Its the same as G5 albeit wireless.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 25, 2008)

not for me, for "OP", cos having a corded mouse for laptop....not a good idea


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> not for me, for "OP", cos having a corded mouse for laptop....not a good idea



oh ok.


----------

